# Ginny



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Ginny, is that you? Welcome aboard the S.S. Unpleasant Street!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Yes, Welcome to BADASS Universe II, Ginny! It's good to see even more of the old gang returning to their "roots."  Glad you're here.


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

I didn't know you, and therefore, you probably don't know me (unless you're the person who keeps filling my mailbox with Lucky Charms cereal...  -- either way, welcome aboard.


----------



## Ginny (Aug 24, 2004)

Yes, it is me, in the flesh. Thanks for the welcome. It's cool to be back with all you crazy kids.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Returned with your "old" name too. It's funny when any of us changes names because everyone still refers to us by the first name we were known as anyways. Glad to see you made it over here Ginny.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

It's good to see you Ginny 

~~Bill~~


----------



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

Never thought i'd see you again. It's great to have you on.


----------



## Ginny (Aug 24, 2004)

I haven't posted here in ages. So hello everyone, once again. Omega..Black, how have you been? I haven't talked to you in forever.


----------

